# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  ID saya mana ?

## Biolite G

maaf bapak-bapak pengurus KOI's ....
mumpung saya ingat (kalo ketemu suka lupa nanyain karena keasyikan ngobrol) ....
saya mendaftar untuk menjadi anggota KOI's tertanggal 9 september 2006 (KOI's show Raiser Cibinong) tapi sampai sekarang saya belum terima kartu anggota. Waktu Kontes Koi di Semanggi Expo (desember ?) saya sudah dikasih kartu anggota oleh pak Rudy Showa, tapi ternyata namanya salah ... jadi oleh pak Rudy gak jadi dikasihkan, mau dibetulkan dulu.
dan sampai sekarang ternyata saya belum terima kartu anggota   ::  , jadi gak bisa nulis ID dech di signature ...  ::  

mohon info

salam

he..he..he...

ini ada id sampean om.........ID KOI'S  190506039 , kartunya di mabes om
he..he...., ati ** dalam penggunaannya karena ikan bagus akan selalu terlihat dgn id itu om

salam koi

rudy

----------


## koimania

Ikut juga nanya, saya juga sudah mendaftar beberapa waktu yang lalu atas nama Yosen Hartono, tapi belum diberitahu nomor anggotanya. Apa sudah ada nomornya mohon informasinya. tks.


note:

Om Yosen, ini om nomer id nya silahkan di simpan kartunya menyusul ya om.

ID KOI'S 190506053



tks, dan selamat mencari ikan bagus ya om utk persiapan bandung.


salam koi

rudy

----------


## showa

bersama ini saya sampaikan ucapan mohon maaf yg sebesar besarnya, kartu beserta id  nya sedang dalam proses.


salam koi

rudy
note: maaf ya om

----------


## koimania

tidak apa2 sih pak, cuma kalau nomor anggotanya sdh ada biar kartunya belum ya mungkin bisa kasih tahu dulu gitu.

----------


## Biolite G

> note: maaf ya om


its oke pak ...    ::

----------


## spirulina

Iya saya juga sudah mendaftar a.n Awal Urane, ditunggu ya no IDnya kartunya sih kapan-kapan aja de!


ini id anda om ID 190506067

tks

----------


## irwan

He..he..he....Saya juga belum dapet nih......Daftar nya bareng ama juragan biolite waktu di raiser......


Salam

ha haha ini  bukan ID ikan koki ya, melainkan utk ikan koi
ID anda 190506038

tks

----------

